#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  (Ask) about how to calculate fatigue in Ansys w/ 3 point bending simulation

## Superbanu

let me introduce myself, my name's Banu, now I live on one state university  in Indonesia, and now I'm working on thesis on modeling and simulation Ansys

if I have a plate (Al 7075 T6 aircraft used to fly) with a length of 120 mm, width 25 mm, 8 mm thick. given a notch in the middle  of the  plate  with a half height width (12.5 mm).
I give toehold in the second dead point equidistant to the two sides in length with a distance of 10 mm, and given a three point bending force on the top (parallel to the notch) with a magnitude 2kN until 3kN.
get the material fatigue strength is simulated using ANSYS program? and how to calculate the FEM and how many rounds can survive (rainflow in ANSYS)?


Can someone help me
I respectfully banu  :Embarrassment: See More: (Ask) about how to calculate fatigue in Ansys w/ 3 point bending simulation

----------


## Superbanu

someone please help me

----------

